# Are all corner rollers created equal?



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been using the same corner roller for years.
Just wondering if one is better than the others.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

I also have been using the same one for years, if it still works for you why change..My tapetech is still great 18 years later..


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine is made by Precision Tools and is a little beat up. What I don't like about it is the skinny handle. 

I've noticed that some have a split wheel design. I wonder if they are better than the solid wheels.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I like the solid wheel principal like what's on Blueline and DM. I have a Blueline and the only thing about it is that it doesn't feel as balanced as the split wheel design. The old roller I had I could flip to the next angle when I hit the 3 way with ease. It took a little time to get used to the Blueline and still I get hung up with the pivoting piece flopping down. Ah well. I believe the solid wheels give the sharpest corners.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

The split wheel roller has to be maintained the wheels need attention, if they loosen up or wear to much they won't set the tape properly. I thought split wheel left more mud on the tape making flushing easier?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Blueline will out last and maintain a sharper corner then most from what I have experienced. I little heavier but works well.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

anyone rolling there outside 90's allways used the can-am, any other ones worth buying?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Blueline will out last and maintain a sharper corner then most from what I have experienced. I little heavier but works well.


Is this true? I need one soon. ? [BUMP]


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

hmm:blink:m


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a tapepro, Isnt that same as blueline??

Mine has pivioting wheels not on a fixed stem like the others, Whats split wheel?? is that it??Or is split wheel the stainless/plastic wheels??


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

By split wheel they mean one like this.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Rollers/Columbia-Corner-Roller-wExtendable-Handle.html


This is the one that I use, works for me.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

oh right, Heres my tapepro


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> By split wheel they mean one like this.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Rollers/Columbia-Corner-Roller-wExtendable-Handle.html
> 
> ...


That's the one I use as well. It does seem to work for better preventing 'paper snaking'.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Blueline (aka) Tape Pro corner roller wheels set the paper in angles better when your angles are not true to square due to the wheels having more lateral movement then most, leaving the tape flusher to the wall with less likelihood of you angle head getting hung-up on the paper when flushing out. You would know this if you have used other inferior rollers then tried Blueline's or Tape Pro's

:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Blueline (aka) Tape Pro corner roller wheels set the paper in angles better when your angles are not true to square due to the wheels having more lateral movement then most, leaving the tape flusher to the wall with less likelihood of you angle head getting hung-up on the paper when flushing out. You would know this if you have used other inferior rollers then tried Blueline's or Tape Pro's
> 
> :thumbsup:


 http://www.fantastictools.com/p-1191-blueline-15bl-angle-roller-w-handle.aspx ????:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> By split wheel they mean one like this.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Rollers/Columbia-Corner-Roller-wExtendable-Handle.html
> 
> ...


I think there is something about the split wheels.:thumbsup:

I constantly went through TT rollers, 2 for sure, and I don't know how many rebuild kits. Not sure how long I have owned the Columbia one, maybe 5 plus years now. Just checked the wheels yesterday, since it's a Long weekend here, and cleaning and organizing Van..... the wheels still look good:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats good news for me Buck, if you have got 5 years use from it I should be right for 15 years. You have a lot more rolling to do per house. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Thats good news for me Buck, if you have got 5 years use from it I should be right for 15 years. You have a lot more rolling to do per house. :yes:


Not to go off topic but.......:whistling2:

This could be it's own thread, and I know there are a lot of tool whore's on here, but I wonder how many sets of tools guys have gone through. To think of the countless boxes, zooks, angle heads, handles and so on that we have purchased in our life. I have never kept my old stuff, always gave it to some poor sucker who was coming into the trade.(would hate to see the pile of tools in garage if I did) That's why I get pissed now when I half to invest in new tools, even if it's a simple pair of tin snips, or pole sanders (which people like to steal for some reason:furious.

Just seems the worse I treat my tools now, as in just bagging them or keeping them in water, the longer they seem to last. When I use to clean stuff spotless, they wore out faster, so it seemed

But again as to the split wheels on the roller, there's something to them. They do last longer than the solid steel ones. I could try to guess why, but if I'm wrong,,,,,,,, Keke will be all over my arse if I'm not right:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think there is something about the split wheels.:thumbsup:
> 
> I constantly went through TT rollers, 2 for sure, and I don't know how many rebuild kits. Not sure how long I have owned the Columbia one, maybe 5 plus years now. Just checked the wheels yesterday, since it's a Long weekend here, and cleaning and organizing Van..... the wheels still look good:yes:





2buckcanuck said:


> But again as to the split wheels on the roller, there's something to them. They do last longer than the solid steel ones. I could try to guess why, but if I'm wrong,,,,,,,, Keke will be all over my arse if I'm not right:thumbup:


Not to take anything away from Columbia and their split wheel design (as I said, it seems to work better than the solid wheel rollers I've used - I haven't used such as Tapepro/Blueline, though), but when comparing Columbia to TT, keep in mind that TT seems to have for some time been getting their tool parts manufactured in China, where quality isn't known to be job #1. So maybe TT's rollers aren't the quality of other companies solid wheel rollers(?)

Even though TT CEO Mike said their tools were being 'built to specs' over there, those guidelines are said to often have a different meaning to Chinese manufacturers. Eg. I was reading an article the other week about how Chinese manufacturers can often be pretty creative in cutting corners, and will do so for even large customers products. (The gist of the article was along the lines of 'Did you ever wonder why some brand name products you're used to, seem to be getting crappier and crappier? Here's one reason why that could be......'.)
It also said that even though those brand names might complain, the corner cutting often can continue. (It also said that if some company complains too much, a Chinese manufacturer may drop them. Maybe not enough profit in it for them, if they do actually build something to proper specs(?)) 

As a side note: I've seen some people online writing that TT is 'Made in USA'. 'Assembled in USA' isn't quite the same as parts actually being Manufactured in USA.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Having said all that, Columbia does state on their site and elsewhere about their roller: 

'The slickest, most durable roller on the market! Manufactured with a die-cast head, and hardened stainless steel top rollers for long lasting angle work.'

So maybe it is more durable(?)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Not to take anything away from Columbia and their split wheel design (as I said, it seems to work better than the solid wheel rollers I've used - I haven't used such as Tapepro/Blueline, though), but when comparing Columbia to TT, keep in mind that TT seems to have for some time been getting their tool parts manufactured in China, where quality isn't known to be job #1. So maybe TT's rollers aren't the quality of other companies solid wheel rollers(?)
> 
> Even though TT CEO Mike said their tools were being 'built to specs' over there, those guidelines are said to often have a different meaning to Chinese manufacturers. Eg. I was reading an article the other week about how Chinese manufacturers can often be pretty creative in cutting corners, and will do so for even large customers products. (The gist of the article was along the lines of 'Did you ever wonder why some brand name products you're used to, seem to be getting crappier and crappier? Here's one reason why that could be......'.)
> It also said that even though those brand names might complain, the corner cutting often can continue. (It also said that if some company complains too much, a Chinese manufacturer may drop them. Maybe not enough profit in it for them, if they do actually build something to proper specs(?))
> ...


I agree with what your saying about TT, but don't forget I'm turning into one of those old farts now

So a lot of my TT stuff was bought when TT was one of the top tool guys out there, their stuff was made by God and not China at one time. Guess some could argue that statement, but TT was the main tool company for sure, think they ruled the 90's (but I'm bad with dates)

So I'm not going to knock tapepro/blue line either, b/c I have not used their rollers. But they could fall into the debate of split wheel vs solid wheels


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

JustMe;85046
So maybe it is more durable(?)[/QUOTE said:


> It must be. Within the 5 years that Buck has had his, how many times has 2Buck jnr used it and not broken it . It has to be an amazing piece of equipment.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> It must be. Within the 5 years that Buck has had his, how many times has 2Buck jnr used it and not broken it . It has to be an amazing piece of equipment.:yes:


Well actually I broke the last 6" off the handle:blink:

It's when I hit my second deer in one week (hence 2buck), the front fender was pushed into my front tire, I wanted to get home, it was the only thing I could find at the moment to pry on the fender









And I don't want to hear about it


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I agree with what your saying about TT, but don't forget I'm turning into one of those old farts now
> 
> So a lot of my TT stuff was bought when TT was one of the top tool guys out there, their stuff was made by God and not China at one time. Guess some could argue that statement, but TT was the main tool company for sure, think they ruled the 90's (but I'm bad with dates)


I've mentioned before that besides my Columbia box set, I have an older 7, 10 and 12" TT box set (not sure when to date them, but I'd say pre-China), and a newer TT 10" Power Assist box. Big difference, in metal quality, gasket quality between those older and newer TT boxes. Even the lid of the Power Assist doesn't sit squarely.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I've only used TT (both old and new versions) and Columbia's spilt wheel. Not knocking TT, but to compare I can fly through angles with the Columbia a bit quicker with less tape drag and wrinkles :yes:

7 years on my company's Columbia any still runs as new


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't fall over in a heap, I agree with 2Buck about the roller. Not sure why but the split rollers don't seem to get loose on the axle. I have used the split wheel form Columbia for a couple years now and it is as straight and tight as the day I bought it. Now back to 2Buck, I just about always agree with him (you). Must be because I am an old timer. Maybe and probably older than you. How old are you, 2Buck?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Don't fall over in a heap, I agree with 2Buck about the roller. Not sure why but the split rollers don't seem to get loose on the axle. I have used the split wheel form Columbia for a couple years now and it is as straight and tight as the day I bought it. Now back to 2Buck, I just about always agree with him (you). Must be because I am an old timer. Maybe and probably older than you. How old are you, 2Buck?


51 now









Us old timers have been around the block a few times, except for Mudshark, he's still stuck in the 1960's:whistling2:

Since were on the subject of rollers, and I have admitted a million times I'm a dumb arse when it comes to mechanical things.

With the Columbia roller handle, do you half to pop that pin/rivet thingy to pop the head off from the roller. Or is it threaded, so you can just twist the head off:blink:

Last time I used my roller, I cleaned it up spotless instead of bagging it. Must of took me 10 minutes to un-jam the wheels today:furious:. So I want to incorporate that sanding pole adapter Saskataper sent me, so I can "quick" remove the roller head from the handle, then store it with the rest of my tools I keep in a damp tool box.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The handle should just unscrew from the roller, well at least mine does. The thread is the same used by the Spears sander, so my handle gets used for double duty :thumbsup:.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Now that's a good question. I'll have to look at mine. Might have to dig through a little mud to find the rivet or threads. I wash tools after each job and those crazy wheels get stuck about every time. I forget to spray them with "juice". I let them soak in a bucket of water while taping flats. They are usually ready to go to work when the flats are done.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is a pic that shows where.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> The handle should just unscrew from the roller, well at least mine does. The thread is the same used by the Spears sander, so my handle gets used for double duty .


Are you sure:blink:

Think mine looks like the one in the pic I found. I was wondering if the roller is even threaded. I circled the pin in red.

So do I punch that pin out? or put 2 pairs of vice grips on her, and give the one pair of vice grips a good whack with a hammer?

Actually, as I look at the pic, there is 2 pins:blink:



Tim0282 said:


> Now that's a good question. I'll have to look at mine. Might have to dig through a little mud to find the rivet or threads. I wash tools after each job and those crazy wheels get stuck about every time. I forget to spray them with "juice". I let them soak in a bucket of water while taping flats. They are usually ready to go to work when the flats are done.


Most times I always soak it first too. But I cleaned it better than "cazna the clean" cleans his tools. So I was like "Nay I don't need to soak it" Taped out a bedroom of angle tapes, picked up my roller, and it was WTF:furious:

Lesson learned, don't be a Cazna with the tools:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Here is a pic that shows where.


Dammit, now I got to go out to my Van, and hunt for my roller, make sure it's exactly the same

Back in 5:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Here is a pic that shows where.


Their the same:thumbup:

Thank you Gazzy

Good thing I asked, I would of tried twisting it apart down lower.:blink: Didn't even notices that joining line up higher on the handle (since it was covered in mud:whistling2

I have 2 pairs of vice grips, but I better find my propane torch to be safe (right?)........... Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You are welcome Buck, you should be able to undo it by hand. I would not use heat .


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Here is a pic that shows where.


I see you're using a shim under the sanding pad Gaz :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep my Kiwi mate gave me the heads up on that one. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Yep my Kiwi mate gave me the heads up on that one. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Must do that too :yes:

The strap off a bucket maybe??


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Must do that too :yes:
> 
> The strap off a bucket maybe??


I use velcro tape, try different size shims until you find what angle suits your corners, a couple of swipes with the speare gets the outer part of the angle and a couple of swipes with the flexedge gets the centre, it should leave only the occaisional touch up with the hand sponge sander while light checking.
And like I've said before, trim the back edge of the flexedge sanding pad (the white material that sticks to the velcro) so it doesn't cut a line on the opposite side of the corner.
I've tried to get the angle of the speare to do the full corner including the centre but I can't seem to get it right.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Must do that too :yes:
> 
> The strap off a bucket maybe??



I just used some paper tape. :yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> I just used some paper tape. :yes:


Gotta use up that paper tape for something, eh Gaz?:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> You are welcome Buck, you should be able to undo it by hand. I would not use heat .


It won't budge







:furious:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I have an extending Columbia handle that I use for my spotter and roller and lately the spotter base been seizing on its a pain in the ass.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I have an extending Columbia handle that I use for my spotter and roller and lately the spotter base been seizing on its a pain in the ass.


Wait your turn Saskataper, Gazman has to fix my issue first:whistling2:

I'm going to start up your own thread for you Gazman, call it "Gazman's tool repair thread":thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> It won't budge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would use a propane torch, and get some heat on it. Should break free with that.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ignore my first bit of advise, and listen to Sir Mudslinger. Dont go overboard with the heat though. Also a LIGHT tap with a hammer at the junction point should help.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Buck, Bro, Use a jug of boiling water, Pour it slowly over it, Take a small hammer and tap the thread while turning it around and vola :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> It won't budge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Righty tighty lefty loosey? :yes:
You might be clamping down tight right where the thread is inside the handle, try moving the vice grips an inch further up but watch out for twisting in the handle.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think mine is threaded right at the roller, but not where the handle meets the metal part that threads into the roller. But not real positive on that. A lot of help that little tid bit is.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> It won't budge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
2buck there are a few things you can do try tightning it a little first then loosening.
or Heat some soapy water and pour over it or soak it then try tightning it first then loosening this will break the mud in the threads as a last result I would use the propane oil works also.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not to go off topic but.......:whistling2:
> 
> This could be it's own thread, and I know there are a lot of tool whore's on here, but I wonder how many sets of tools guys have gone through. To think of the countless boxes, zooks, angle heads, handles and so on that we have purchased in our life. I have never kept my old stuff, always gave it to some poor sucker who was coming into the trade.(would hate to see the pile of tools in garage if I did) That's why I get pissed now when I half to invest in new tools, even if it's a simple pair of tin snips, or pole sanders (which people like to steal for some reason:furious.
> 
> ...


 You hear that Cazna the Stingy? You need to start Giving away some of your older tools to some poor sucker!!! 

You still got my addy . Right? :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Success









No problem







once I found a bigger pair of Vice grips at the job I got sent to today. I had total confidence in myself to do it then









Now I need to find a sexxy pole sander to put it on:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well done Buck, we knew you could do it. :thumbsup: 
As a reminder to all, the DM short box handle has the same thread.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

These scams are taking over DT. Get them out of here!


----------

